# Ek verlang na.........



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

NO NEGATIVITY OR BASHING ALLOWED, lets just be festive and civil for a change

Fruit & Chutney chips
Salt & Vinegar chips
Slap chips
Gebakte kuite
Vars see lug
Blou berge
Groenigheid
My regte familie en pelle
Smoking coffee shops:spit:
Groot hoenders
Liggies en mielies

Lovely day and festive season to all!:clap2:


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Driving on the right side of the road and the right side of the car, LOL


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Just thought you were going to sing Sonja Herholdt's old song....Ek verlang na jou...


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Just thought you were going to sing Sonja Herholdt's old song....Ek verlang na jou...


:clap2:, uhm I forgot the words, just feeling a little homesick, cause its days and CPT has beach weather now, but needed that chuckle


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

:clap2: Weather in western Cape is great at the moment!

Took the kids to the beach this morning and it was a lovely day!


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Johanna said:


> :clap2: Weather in western Cape is great at the moment!
> 
> Took the kids to the beach this morning and it was a lovely day!


Pure bliss I am sure, always visit when its winter. Enjoy to the max
Note to self, visit Home in summer:confused2:


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

You forgot the most important one: BRAAIVLEIS (lam chops, boerewors, gemarineerde hoendervlerkies) met geroosterde kaas, tamatie & uie broodjies en cape malay kerrie noedelslaai.:hungry:


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> You forgot the most important one: BRAAIVLEIS (lam chops, boerewors, gemarineerde hoendervlerkies) met geroosterde kaas, tamatie & uie broodjies en cape malay kerrie noedelslaai.:hungry:


 yes I did, and nie net enige braai nie, braai met regte hout dat jou klere stink, ohk maybe minus the clothes smell. LOL, my mouth is watering I almost forgot all about the slap chips!!!

Bashews cooldrink on a longs somersday.
Die son, en nie vir bladsy 3 nie.
Sewende laan.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Sonja Herholdt - I think this should be in the Con's section of SA.

Funny thing is that all those things are available anywhere.....

PS Forgot to mention I miss the topless chicks on Clifton beach......


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2010)

Went to SA in July for the first time since 2000, WOW!!!! still love the country, the people, the food just everything.

What do I miss the most:
friends & Family,
bilting & droewors
lekker nice steaks & boerewors on the braai
SCHOOL UNIFORMS!!!!!!!!!!!
Kruger National Park
the beaches
Pronutro
Mrs Balls chutney
Crosse & Blackwell Mayonnaise
Woolworhts
weather
affordable restuarants
Nando's

and the list goes on


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Little Mizz Polar Bear said:


> Went to SA in July for the first time since 2000, WOW!!!! still love the country, the people, the food just everything.
> 
> What do I miss the most:
> friends & Family,
> ...


I think that M&S would be the equivalent of WW ( well as I used to know WW)
Mrs Balls, Nando's , biltong and boerewors could even be bought where I lived ( almost in the sticks!! )

But family and friends, and a good "kuier" are things I honestly missed!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

School Uniforms.... Come to Australia

All the rest available here....... Except the Kruger Park


----------

